# Does this incision look normal after neutering dog?



## jen1989ro (Dec 17, 2009)

I just got my dog neutered on Tuesday. They did give me a cone thing to put around his head, which I've done but he's managed to take off. Every time I come from work I find him without it. Today I was able to see the incision and I'm worried that it might be infected. I took a pic. If someone could please tell me if this might be normal and this is just how it looks. They used sutures to close the wound. I tryed calling the clinic but they're not open yet.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Actually that looks pretty good to me. I expect they gave you a course of antibiotics post surgery?

I don't see a lot of swelling. If you feel uncomfortable about it tho, go see your vet for a followup when they open.


----------



## jen1989ro (Dec 17, 2009)

No, they didn't. I took him to a local clinic if that makes a difference. He seems really upbeat and playful today. He's eating food and drinking fine. I'll keep checking the incision to make sure it heals. Thanks for replying. =)


----------



## RubyLove (May 4, 2009)

When my vet gave me a cone she said to go back for a different size if Ruby was able to get it off or get around it, because she was on the line between two sizes. I had no problems with the one they gave me, but maybe you could try another size?


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

They put the incision on his penis and not on his scrotum... that's odd. Aside of that oddity I think the incision itself looks good. Like Redy said, not swollen or overly red.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Dog_Shrink said:


> They put the incision on his penis and not on his scrotum... that's odd. Aside of that oddity I think the incision itself looks good. Like Redy said, not swollen or overly red.


That's where the incision was on both of my boys, and they were neutered by different vets. I'm under the impression that's standard for dogs.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Most of the neuters I've seenhave been at the base of the scrotum, not on the sheath of the penis. Maybe it's a PA. thing...


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Dog_Shrink said:


> Most of the neuters I've seenhave been at the base of the scrotum, not on the sheath of the penis. Maybe it's a PA. thing...


That's true, it is a little farther down than my dogs' incisions.

Now, to me, in those pictures, it looks like there's a red bit on the dog's scrtum....is it just an illusion? There shouldn't be any redness on the scrotum itself.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

That is likely a blood stain on his scrotum. When I first looked at the pic I didn't see the incision right away and saw a black scortum and the red spot and thought OMG this guys scrotum is necrotic. Then after reading redys post I saw that incision totally where I didn't expect to see it. Although it could be bruising since that's a pretty small dog and they really had to move the testies out of the scrotum to the shaft area. I wonder if they removed his bulbus glandis as well since the incision is right where it would be.


----------

